# I feel I made a mistake putting my dog to sleep



## Colo (Sep 7, 2009)

I don't know what Im looking for by making this post as I can't do anything but I feel so overwhelmed with guilt.

Some may have followed the story on the other thread but my 10 year old dog went to the PDSA with a bad leg. They noticed she had a discharge from her vagina and suspected Pyometra.

They did X-rays which confirmed this but they also noticed a mass on her liver.

As they don't have an ultrasound the only way to confirm it was pyometra was through an operation where they would remove her ovaries etc and also look at the liver.

They phoned me from the operating theatre to confirm it was Pyometra and there was indeed a mass on a liver and felt the kindest thing to do was put her to sleep. I literally had to decide there and then.

They felt that removing her ovaries/womb was a major operation and it would be unfair on her to put her through then when she had a tumor on her liver. When I asked if it was definately cancer they said "more than likely".

They reiterated how it would be unfair and could wake her up but not do the surgery. It was all very emotional and overwhelming.

I can't get out of my head how well she seemed, by the time I took her to the PDSA her leg was much improved, she was jumping, playing with her new toys and really excited. Her mood was fine and she looked fine.

Now I can't get the 'More than likely' out of my head regarding the tumor and i'm finding it really hard to deal with.

I wish in hindsight when I knew they didnt have the ultrasound that I had taken her to the vet and found the money to pay for it or requested a definate diagnosis on the liver cancer. 

She was such a strong dog, yes she was 10 but she was strong as an OX and only the day before had managed to bash down the fence so she could play her running away game (where she runs out the back door, walk down the pavement and barks at the front door to come in, she thought it was fun even if we didnt).

Sorry to go on. I just feel like I should have asked more questions or insisted on a proper diagnosis.


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

Not sure what to say, except it is natural to have a "what if" moment after making such choices.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

No you didn't make a mistake, you saved her from suffering and did the right thing. As they say 'better a day too early than a day too late'.. {{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}
I felt the same guilt when I had my nearly six year old German Shepherd put to sleep as he had AF.:sad:


----------



## Colo (Sep 7, 2009)

I would never ever want to her suffer thats why when they asked I thought waking her up was about my needs and not hers.

But i guess its about the diagnosis and what if it wasnt cancerous. I feel that a definate diagosis would have been appropriate.

Is that what would normally happen?


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2011)

Vets have seen these growths time and time again, I think you can be 99% sure that it was liver cancer


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

I am sure no vet would suggest having any animal PTS just from a visual inspection, unless they had a high degree of suspicion that it was life threatening. As has been said it's better to let a dog go a day early rather than a day late.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Yes I agree with Rona, vets see cancer time and time again, you did the right thing for your dog and that takes courage. xxx


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

IMO you did the right thing hun 
im so sorry for your loss


----------



## Nina_82 (Sep 26, 2010)

You did what you thought was kindest for your dog, don't feel guilty 

We had to use the PDSA once for a cat and they actually gave better advice than a non-pdsa vet who suggested we put the cat to sleep. The PDSA really fought for her and she lived for many more years. I guess what I am trying to say is that I completely trust the judgement of the pdsa and believe that they wouldn't have suggested putting your dog to sleep if they were not completely sure it was for the best.

It's only natural to question your judgement but in my opinion you did the right thing.


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

You are grieving for your lovely dog and sounds like thinking 'did I do everything I could have for her...' Sounds like you loved her very much. You made a decision at a very stressful time based on the opinion and advice of professionals and may have saved her from pain and suffering of what the mass may have caused. Whatever we say, it isn't going to make it any easier for you right now, you did what you thought was right and sounds like she had a fun last day .


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

I can only echo what other people have said, that the vets have seen these ailments so often that they can made a well-informed judgement from a visual examination and would not have recommended euthanasia lightly. I know from experience with my own pets that it is better to let them go a day or two early rather than a day or two late.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

I lost a dog to liver cancer who was just turned 14. It came as a shock because although she wasnt doing such long walks and got a bit of a tummy.
she seemed otherwise fine in herself. I had taken her for her regular thyroid check up and blood test and the vet noticed her tum, which I put down to not walking so far and putting on a bit of weight. He could feel the tumour on examinination. I asked about blood tests to check her liver function and xrays etc. and was there anything I could do. He told me honestly there was no point. They know vets see it daily. She was Ok in herself, but only had another 3 weeks or so before she became poorly and I had to make the decision not to let her suffer.

You did do the right thing, Yes without the pyometra, you might have had a few more weeks if you were lucky like I did, but with pyo which is fatal if not operated on, she couldnt have survived, She would have spent her last weeks recovering from the operation. So you did do the right thing. Its natural that you question yourself, everyone does it.

So sorry you had to find out the way you did, it is a shock and you didnt have time to prepare yourself (Not as if your ever prepared anyway even if you know its coming like I did). Hope this might help in some small way.


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

So sorry you had to go through this

I think thats do see enough to be mostly sure - the testing further is just to reconfrim their suspicion.

and i must agree with what sled dog hotel said. 

recovering from the operation to remove her wombs and ovaries would ahve taken a couple of weeks, by which time the liver cancer may have spread enough so cause suffering, so she would have spent the rest of her time suffering more than likely.

But still, I have had a dog pts and it's been the hardest decision of my life. There was no doubt this was the right thing to do. We'd been deciding on and off for 3 weeks... but when the time came my let us know, and also his lungs has started filling with fluid. We'd known since his diagnosis eventually this disease he had would end his life, and were very aware that more than likely we would be choosing to help him go to sleep when he could no longer fight it (of course with the help of medication etc). Despite all this, it is still the hardest thing I have ever done in my whole life. Not sure if it so much letting him go, or just accepting that he is no longer with us. Either way, the pain is unbearable at times, even now almost 2 years down the line. 

So you have my condolences and once again, so so sorry for your loss:frown:


----------



## Jonesey (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. 

Yes the decision totally put you on the spot and was way too abrupt, you didn't get any time to prepare! But you really did the right and kindest thing for your dog. And also kudos to your vet for calling and letting you know. Many vets here would have done the surgery and called you to get permission to send a liver biopsy for confirmation because that's how they make their money. And your poor dog would have suffered because of it. Your vet obviously had your dog's best interests at heart, maybe you can take some comfort in that. I'm sorry, it's the hardest decision.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh sweetheart 

Honestly, the PDSA vets are trained exactly the same as any other vet but we do have things like that drilled into us from early on. 

As has been said, you're suffering from the 'what ifs' and no one can blame you - it's the curse of loving your critter. 

I'm so sorry for your loss

Lots of hugs
Em
xx


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Ime so sorry to hear about your loss. The way you are feeling is not really because you think you made the wrong decision its a natural feeling at this time i went through this period, monty was ill and we knew he wouldnt get better, his condition had worsened so we took him to the vets, i knew we had come to the end of the road, our vet did say in so many words the same as i thought but did offer a different med for a week and i refused without a second thought and said "no put him to sleep" the guilt i felt the next few days especially was over whelming what if i hadnt made the decision so quickly, what if i had tried the meds, all the time knowing the meds would have maybe given him another week there was no way he could ever get better, but still i had those feelings just like you, its normal,its natural and in time we/you do start to think differently, more rationaly with me even to the point that i actually regreted keeping monty as long as we did.
Experiences change the way we think and tbh if montys brother our eldest now got the same disease and to the same degree he would be pts that day.

Its a very hard time for you, but give yourself time and you will realise that you did the kindest thing.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Very hard but it really was the right decision. Liver tumours are not nice things. I had a dog staying with me a few years ago. the owner brought along a lively happy dog and the next day she was slightly off colour and her eyes were yellow. I rushed her to the vet and she was treated. The day after she was collapsed and bleeding profusely from her rectum (the utility room actually looked like a slaughter house cos the blood had sprayed all over the walls and floor) and she was put down later that day.
She was probably a lucky one because it hit so fast and violently but many dogs are in pain for weeks before being put down.

You were really right to do it. what point was there in putting her through major surgery for her to die a few weeks later in pain.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

I am oh so sorry. ((((((BIG HUGS))))))). It must have been dreadful for you all happening so suddenly and such a huge loss in your life. As others have said, it is normal to doubt and feel you have made the wrong decision. Part of the grieving process. I did it too and was comforted when I joined PF it was a comfort to know it's normal.

I dont think your vet would have even suggested that route if he/she felt there was a chance. Cherish all those wonderul memories and your dear friend will never be far away


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Im so very sorry for your loss :sad: 

We use the PDSA vets they are the best in this town & have always done absolutely everthing possible & more for our animals & put up with me asking daft questions etc. 

You have done the right thing it will just take time to get over the shock but you will with the help of happier memories of her, huge hugs to you & run free at the bridge beautiful girl xxx


----------



## Colo (Sep 7, 2009)

Thank you for all your replies. I really appreciate it. I think it's the shock of it all and the reality is just hitting in.

It's never ever nice but with my other dogs I knew it was happening so always did the putting to sleep at home while I was with them, so they could be with me at the end. I wanted the same for her.

Being a Border Collie she was so high energy, attention seeking, that it feels like a massive hole now she is gone.

I know the PDSA are brillient, and were lovely. The nurse told me she gave her a big hug before the operation, so they were really kind and senstive.

Its just going to take some time as already said and that waking her up would have been more for me than her. At least she didnt have to suffer.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

I'm so very sorry.

You did the right thing. You saved your dog from unnecessary suffering.

My husband always says to me at times like this "whatever decision you make will be the right one because you have the dog's best interest at heart". I try and take comfort from that.


----------



## MILLIEMOO (Jan 31, 2011)

I had so much trouble opening this thread. I really feel what you are going through. and I'm so sorry for your loss. I lost a dog on Christmas eve. Mum and I went to Tesco to buy the last few things. Came home, and she was gone in her sleep. She was only 11.

My first dog Alfa, whom my mum had before I was born was my childhood companion, he was my best friend I used to tell all my secrets too. He was put to sleep when i was 13. He had arthritis, his hearing had gone and he became incontinent. One day I came back from school to find him not waiting for me at the door. My grandad had taken Alfa to the vets for a check up and some more painkillers. He was advised by the vet that the painkillers were no longer working and that they should put him out of his misery. Now, 11 years later, on the one hand, I am still so cross with my grandad for taking away my chance to say goodbye to my best friend and to thank him for being there for me, but on the other hand I completely understand why grandad did it. He felt that if he had time to think about it and took Alfa home, the family would not have agreed to him being put to sleep. Yes Alfa may have lived longer, but in pain and without dignity. At least you spared her the pain and she went with dignity. 
I see patients in theatre with tumours which we are almost certain are cancer. We know the patient is going to go through a lot of pain and suffering and we know we won't be able to do much about it. We feel so helpless when we send off the biopsies because we know what the results will be, yet the patient and their families live with a glimmer of hope that we know will be shattered. At least you didn't have to go through that with her.


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

I have followed your other thread and what you are going through is part of the grieving process, we have all been there and the "what ifs" keep barging in and creating a sense of guilt which just rips you apart.

You have taken the right decision, had it been only the mass in the liver you could have tried to wait and see, but the pyo op would have meant her last weeks with you would have been spent recovering, possibly in some pain.
I believe the main reason you feel the way you do is that you didn't get a chance to say goodbye, it is very hard to be deprived of such closure, but you need to be strong in the fact that you have let her go with dignity and without having to endure the pain of her health declining. 

If it was me I would write her a long letter in which you cherish the years spent together and explaining why it was best she was not woken up. I hope you find your own way to grieve and, ultimately, find some peace.


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

You should feel comforted in the fact you are obviously a warm and kind hearted owner. Your dog seemed well and happy, that is down to your love and care.

She went to have an operation, and seemed well, however the Vets could see that her well being and quality of life would be severely affected if she was to live.

The kindest and most humane thing was to let your beautiful dog be put to sleep, with out any suffering or agony.

Big hugs to you, the loss of a beloved pet really does leave a massive void in ones life.x


----------



## tripod (Feb 14, 2010)

I really feel for you - what an awful decision to have to make unexpectedley and quickly. Regrets are part of the grieving process and these wounds take time to heal.
You gave your girl a wonderful life and you never stopped caring for her and her future welfare. We can all only wish to be so well looked after at the end.

Take the time and use here and us to vent and grieve. I hope you also have someone to talk to at home and perhaps grief counselling may also help - there are many establishments who specialise in pet grief counselling.

Do your best to look at pictures of happy times and to think about all the good times you shared - look at your poor fence that she assaulted so recently. She thought that was hilarious and I have no doubt you will smile now while thinking of her joy at destroying your fence!

I love dodigna's idea of writing to her or about her - such a good way to express yourself. Reading it back can really help too at times that you feel low.


----------



## CWhyman (Jan 20, 2011)

Dont feel bad babe - vets see this type of thing all the time and know what they are talking about, anyone who has ever had a pet pts has gone through the same doubts xx


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

I feel your pain, I went through the what if for so long and still do.

My springer was only 4 years of age, he'd got twisted gut, had they surgery and was doing well, but then he started going back downhill. I took him in and they done xrays and took a blood sample. The next day I found out he had several lumps inside his stomach and gut, because of how quickly they had got there the vets felt they were tumors, those lumps had also retwisted his gut. 

They told me it would be very unlikly for him to survive surgery he was very weak and had only recently been operated on, even if he did there was no guarantee that the lumps would not grow back and he'd also have to spend his life being careful, many vet checks, short walks and just living a very sad life, espically for a very active springer spaniel.

The vet said it was my choice but personally felt it would be better for him to be placed to sleep. It broke my heart and even as they put the need l in him I wanted to scram at them to stop that I had made a mistake but like now, I know I did the right thing.


You did the right thing and 10 years is a good age.


----------



## haddy (Jan 4, 2011)

From having a dog that was pts as he had liver cancer at the final stages, it was better for you to have him pts now rather than later, it only came on over three days but over those three days he really suffered  it was really upsetting but it took that long for the vets to find out what it was that was wrong with him. :'(


----------



## Colo (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks everyone. Your replies have been really helpful and its the downside of owning a pet, it always feels far too soon. But I wouldnt change the time I had with her for anything. 

I collect her ashes on Friday so I hope this gives an opportunity to say goodbye properly.


----------



## Belky (Jan 30, 2011)

It is a terrible dilema at any time..but you made the right decision based on what you were told, you gave your dog dignity and a respectful and peaceful slip away that is worth loads.... If only humans were allowed such dignity!

If you are finding it hard to cope with you coukd check out many pet grieving services such as

Pet memorials ~ pet coffins ~ pet caskets ~ Poffins

a 10 year old dog is roughly (woofly!!) 62 year old human,,,,

Its good to tell yourself what a wonderful time you had with your dog and the best memories of him/her will I hope help you cope, be positive for the love you gave and that includes the love of a respectful final sleep.

all the best for the future.


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Colo: I am so sorry for your loss!! sleep tight baby girl. Angie2011


----------



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

As suggested the letter is a good idea....maybe sent to her via a chinese lantern.
As i said before, you are going through the stages of grief which is understandable as you have lost a close member of your family. Its a slow process but in time the good memories you shared will help you.

The vets would have seen the liver etc and they would know from experiance what the outcome would be .........they and you did the right thing by your girl.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2011)

I just hope that the post by haddy has given you some peace of mind. Someone speaking through experience of this terrible disease. As far as I can see, you saved your girl from pain.


----------



## Colo (Sep 7, 2009)

wooliewoo said:


> As suggested the letter is a good idea....maybe sent to her via a chinese lantern.
> As i said before, you are going through the stages of grief which is understandable as you have lost a close member of your family. Its a slow process but in time the good memories you shared will help you.
> 
> The vets would have seen the liver etc and they would know from experiance what the outcome would be .........they and you did the right thing by your girl.


The letter is a great idea. I think I will do this towards the end of the week. The shock is wearing off now and I think thats why its feeling worse.



rona said:


> I just hope that the post by haddy has given you some peace of mind. Someone speaking through experience of this terrible disease. As far as I can see, you saved your girl from pain.


Yes its a horrible disese and that definately did give me a clearer picture of what she would go through. But these posts have given me a clearer picture. I'm the kind of person that hates making any decision on the spot, let alone with something like this. So it's been helpful knowing what others have been through and that for her it was the right choice.


----------



## sbremner8 (Dec 11, 2011)

Hi i understand completely where you are coming from.my family staffy of 12 yrs was going through some health problems and my mum had so many tests done and they still didnt know what it was and said thr same most likely cancer he would bleed from his nose and just wasnt right we loved him so much and didnt want to put him to sleep because he might of gotten better but one day at the start of the year he had a fit so she finally put her emotions aside and did wat was best.now my mum regrets not putting her emotions aside earlier because she hated seeing him in that pain and now knows that he wouldnt of suffered if she just helped him and had him put to sleep earlier.now she also regrets putting him through all those tests for days because in the end he was suffering and she didnt want to let go.you did the best and right thing because if you didnt you could be feeling more guilt if you took her home and she started to be in lots of pain etc and then you would have to do it anyways.keep your chin up and know she is happy upstairs looking down on you and would wany to see you happy aswell.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

It's horrible that you had to make a snap decision. However, I doubt a vet would have honestly advised PTS were it not necessary. I would not have put my dog through steroid taking and a slowly deteriorating quality of life when I knew he had one cancer mass. The vet receptionist did and the dog had increasingly large doses of steroids and could barely walk when she finally PTS.

You need to remember that you agreed to end suffering, not to randomly PTS your girl.

Big hugs, cos this is such a hard issue.


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

Darling you didn't make a mistake. Think about it she would've suffered if you'd chosen otherwise, and it would've been kinder to let her go. 

I know how you feel hon. Its been a week since we lost Dante due to cancer. We didn't know he was sick until much later on. He had a loss of appetite but we'd put that down to being old and he was the type of dog that went off his food sometimes. The week before the sad day he was being sick and eating less and less. both my sister and i worried so we'd taken him to the vet and the vet found a growth in his stomach and told us to bring him back the next day for an ultrasound. Ultrasound showed he had tumour in his spleen the size of a football (so i was told) and the vet gave my mum the option of putting him down or trying to save him by operating on him. She told him we had try and save him. So the following day after that he went in..and never came out. Chest xrays were clear so the vet cut him open and then found he had numerous cancerous tumours inside him and decided the kinder thing to do would be to put him to sleep.. 

I still blame myself because if I'd known he was sick, if i'd felt his stomach more or something, then we could've saved him sooner and he'd be with us today. So i know how you feel with regards of losing your dog in such a shocking way hun. But please don't feel like you made a mistake. A bigger mistake would be to have watched your dog suffer. Big hugs.

Edited to add: I just noticed this thread was posted in February of this year. Oh well...at least you can read my story, as i did go through something somewhat similar.


----------



## sbremner8 (Dec 11, 2011)

Hi everybody

ill start from the beginning so you all can.understand and tell me what you all think or would have done please.

Just a month ago now i put my 2 yrs 3 month old dog to sleep and i feel major guilt and just want him back ;(

we resqued him from a home that didnt care for him and i have been unemployed the whole time we had him for little over a year.
When we got him he was soo happy and he loved us so much he would be by myside all day everyday as i suffer bad anxiety so dont go out hardly ever.
He was the best dog he would sleep in between us every night an lay his head on my neck and wake up everyday so happy, would always give me kisses and hugs an always lay on my lap.
He always from the beginning used to love being under our bed but say for couple months before he passed he would always want to be under our bed he would be out loungeroom with us but eventually go under our bed and thats where he would go wen we left the house.but like i said here is a list of wat started to happen couple months before but more of because he always had these little problrms they were just worse couple months before.
.hiding under bed
.making real impatieny whiney sounds
.when anyone would argue he would freak and try hide in cupboard but there is no violence at all in my home never has been
.he would shake like he in trouble sometimes for no reason

anyway about a month ago for two days he wouldny kiss me an if we went to him an said give us kisses he would turn his head an have a wierd look in his eyes but then five minutes later he let you kiss him and he would kiss us an hugs etc 
but one night we got home and he was fine giving me kisses etc and we went in room an he came from under bed onto bed an looked at me with a scared scary look and went bavk under bed so i freaked wondering why does he hate me so i went under bed an saying "wats the matter" in nice caring voice an he was looking at me the same way an i said it again an lightly put my hanf on his paw and he attacked my chin an i went into shock and held my chin and was bleeding alot an wen i looked at it he ripped like five centremetres of skin off one side a just had a cut on other side an in my mouth an chipped teeth we all freaked so yelled at him and put him outside and went hospiyal we were there for the whole next day an kept him outside an my partner came home coupke times an fed him etc an he was fine just wondering whete i was cause i didnt see him since he did it and when i camr back he was outside an begging to come in and i couldnt go outside but theough the glass door i got down so he could see me an he looked at me for a sec and just kept wanting to come inside i opened it so it just the sxreen an was talking nicely to him an he was whining wanting to come in but made that look a couple times and i just didny know wat to do i was balling my eyes out talking to him and i just couldnt see him hurting like that neither could my partner so we decided with huge guilt to put him to sleep so my partner took him i said goodbye through the screen i couldnt ecen pat him or have him in the house i was scared and he took him an he said when he got in car he was fine and happy but two minutes later he started making strange sounds and whinging he got there took him into the room an cage thing and put him in an was trying to pat him through it an he said he kepy moving away from him an looked at him wierd like he did with me he vouldnt stay through the process so he left.
Alsso i forgot that the day before he bit me we were in lounge and like nornal i went down to hug him and he snapped like he did the next day but didny get me so i yelled at him an put him ouyside and wen i opened door so he could come in he just stood there an wouldnt but ecentually did and was normal again.

I regret putting him to sleep soo much coz now i think it could have been me or a once off he was perfect always just that random one time he wasnt a dog to me he was like my baby i didnt see him as a dog he was soo happy and very well trained i just dont know what was going on..he was my son...i lost my family pet of 12 years also the start of the year...i have had traumatic anxiety for couple years but now i cant leave house for two minutes without my stomavh turning and he helped me through everything bad that happened this year and now he gone i just cant cope anymore i havr permanent all day panic attacks sick stomach all day and have racibg thoughts that wont go away i dream everynight he comes bavk an wen i wake up it is worse.

Please everyone tell me wat you all think.
I dony care that i got hurt because i know he wasnt like that ever it could have been once off and i just put him to sleep and now dont get to give him second chance pleasr tell me was this wrong?? Please i need help getting theough this :'(


----------



## hungover (Dec 17, 2008)

Echoing the sentiments expressed above-

You were forced to make a decision on the spur of the moment. You decided to place the welfare of your loved one above your own emotional needs. It was a commendable and selfless act.

I appreciate this is cold comfort but at least you didn't have to watch the inevitable cruel decline.

My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Toymat04 (Jul 26, 2013)

I understand completely how you're feeling. I think that you made the best decision you could have made. I am dealing with guilt over putting my baby girl to sleep 2 days ago. I feel so empty in my heart. She was almost 13 years old and she developed hip dysplaysia and issues with the legs and we had dealt with this and in the last couple months she would have trouble getting herself up without our help and then she would lose her balance and fall down and then look at us for help. She needed assistance with steps and even if I tried to have her avoid the stairs she wanted to be with everyone and did them. 

My issue is that I'm told that once the hips/legs go that there's not much you can do for them. I am struggling because she was healthy it seemed otherwise and I was reluctant to put her to sleep however everyone noticed her decline and told me I was making her suffer. When I called the vet they offered no other solutions and I was given the impression that they thought this to. The vet just said she's having a rough time of it and it's never easy but she's almost 13 and can't get around well. She was a huge part of my world and I went through a lot with her and she always helped me through it. I was with her when she took her last breath and I just feel like she is mad at me and I cannot shake this feeling. I admit I cry so much for her & didn't expect that I'd not be able to stop because I feel guilty and like she hates me for this. I hope and have to believe its true that she will meet up with me Again and still love me because my love for her will always be strong.


----------



## victoria171168 (Apr 8, 2013)

understand completely how you are feeling.

We rescued our Newf Beau when he was 6 months old and he had always had a bad run of health since we had a major water bug issue.

We went on holiday with him last year and he wasn't well, after lots of trips to the vets he was diagnosed with a liver mass and after the specialist visit
we found out it was terminal. 

We had three weeks of looking after him as by the time he showed the symptoms it was too late and for us it was an incurable cancer as well . 
I'm glad we had the three weeks but in a lot of ways it would have been easier emotionally and physically if we had decided to have him pts instantly.

With liver cancers you never have long enough once they exhibit symptoms and be happy that she went to the bridge while she still had great quality of life and wasn't suffering.

It will be hard as we keep thinking if we had done this or that would my boy still be with us but sometimes you just have to do the best you can and once they have opened them up then unfortunately cancer spreads more aggressively so better to not have her woken up though you will still feel guilty over it no matter what.

hindsight is always a wonderful thing but you can only do the best with the info at the time


----------

